# Suggestion for router with RJ45 input



## akhilc47 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi,


Budget:2k (good suggestion even if slightly more pricey are also ok)

I've upgraded my internet connection and the new one has RJ45 connector and I need a decent router(with wifi) to connect that cable. I'd like to a decent level of customization and good range. New connection is 100Mbps so I should be able to practically utilize the maximum bandwidth out of it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

A quick search found this: cisco E900, Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router - Cisco Linksys : Flipkart.com

Does it allow me to DD-WRT and such sort of customization kind of things... I'm not an expert on these... but planning to learn a bit.

- - - Updated - - -

Any suggestions?

TP-LINK TL-WR940N - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com

will this one support DD-WRT?


----------

